# aide : Script automator



## playfullyrasta (26 Décembre 2010)

hello,

étant dj, et mixant pour la premiere fois sur un mac vendredi prochain (yay!), j'ai quand meme un peu de mal a mixer sur mon macbook1,1 core duo @ 2GHz 1go DDR2, jai entendu parlé de automator qui permetait de generer des scripts.

vous pourriez maider a creer un script qui des que je lance mes logiciels de mix (virtual dj et traktor en locurence) qu'il ferme TOUT, ABSOLUMENT TOUT ce dont vdj et traktor nont pas besoin (surtout vdj parce que bizarrement traktor ca va encore...)??? c'est quand meme assez urgent, jen peux plus de mixer sous windows...

merci bcp !!!!

:modo: Quelle idée de poster dans Customisation.

Pour les scripts, direction http://forums.macg.co/developpement-sur-mac/
(*Développement sur Mac* XCode, Cocoa et Carbon, AppleScript ou Java ; le forum des développeurs Mac.)
Je déplace.


----------



## ceslinstinct (26 Décembre 2010)

playfullyrasta a dit:


> hello,
> 
> étant dj, et mixant pour la premiere fois sur un mac vendredi prochain (yay!), j'ai quand meme un peu de mal a mixer sur mon macbook1,1 core duo @ 2GHz 1go DDR2, jai entendu parlé de automator qui permetait de generer des scripts.
> 
> ...


Bonsoir

N'étant pas DJ je comprend pas ta question.

Tu veut fermer quoi?

Des applications, des fichiers où un mélange des deux?

@+


----------



## Macmootpro (26 Décembre 2010)

je pense qu'il veut faire un script qui lance ses apps DJ et qu'il ferme toutes les autres applications de la machine.

je pense que c'est pour pas que ca fasse planter la machine quand il est en train de mixer.

oui c'est possible de faire cela, regarde sur le net pour comprendre le principe de automator c'est pas bien dure.

Bon courage


----------



## ceslinstinct (26 Décembre 2010)

ColonelMustard a dit:


> je pense qu'il veut faire un script qui lance ses apps DJ et qu'il ferme toutes les autres applications de la machine.
> 
> je pense que c'est pour pas que ca fasse planter la machine quand il est en train de mixer.
> 
> ...


Bonsoir

Alors il suffit de lancer son application par un code qui ferme toutes les applications inutiles et ensuite ouvre l'application a utiliser.

PS: il faudrait savoir aussi si certaines applications invisibles (travaillant en tache de fond) perturbes?

@+


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour.

Je fais confiance à ceslinstinct en ce qui concerne les scripts.  
C'est effectivement le seul moyen de fermer les applications qui fonctionnent parallèlement à virtual dj et traktor, quelles que soient, à un moment donné, ces applications.

Si l'on se contente par contre de fermer une liste prédéfinie de programmes (après tout, ce sont toujours un peu les mêmes qui sont ouvertes par défaut) à l'ouverture des applications prioritaires, rien de plus simple avec Automator : à l'action "Lancer l'application" (à répéter autant de fois qu'il y a d'applications à lancer) on associe "Quitter l'application" (autant de fois qu'il y a d'applications à quitter). 

Par exemple, si je veux quitter Safari et Bean à chaque fois que je lance HandBrake, cela donne ceci :





Le fait est que cela n'a pas la puissance et la souplesse d'un script. 

La vraie solution nous la connaissons tous, même si elle fait mal au portefeuille : un processeur plus puissant et davantage de Ram...  

J'utilise (sans en avoir vraiment besoin à vrai dire, avec 4 Go de Ram) un petit freeware, Libera Memory, qui permet de libérer de la Ram : 
*http://mac.softpedia.com/get/System-Utilities/Libera-Memory.shtml*

Il donne ceci à l'usage :






Peut-être cela pourrait-il aider un peu ?


----------



## ceslinstinct (26 Décembre 2010)

Cratès a dit:


> Bonjour.
> 
> Je fais confiance à ceslinstinct en ce qui concerne les scripts.


Bonsoir

Je vais te décevoir, j'avais pensé d'utiliser ce code pour gérer ce problème.

Mon code vite écrit.


```
-- Liste des applications ouvertes visibles (ne pas prendre en compte Finder)
tell application "System Events" to set the_apps to name of every application process whose visible is true and name is not "Finder"

set garder to {"Quitter les applications"} -- 'Quitter les applications' est ce code donc à fermer à la fin de ce code

repeat with ferme_App in the_apps
	
	if ferme_App is not in garder then -- Si c'est pas une application à garder
		tell application ferme_App to quit -- Quitte l'application lue
	end if
	
end repeat

tell application "Safari" to activate -- Lance l'application dans le Dock
```

*C'est Noël* donc une débilitée pour te faire sourire me ferais plaisir.

Ne marche que compilé en application.

Bonne fêtes de fin d'année

@+


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Décembre 2010)




----------



## playfullyrasta (27 Décembre 2010)

wahou dsl je pensais recevoir un mail de la part de macg pour les reponses mais non...
alors oui c exactement ca, virer tous les process n'entrant pas en ligne de compte avec vdj et traktor.
crates, merci pour le tuyau de libera memory, je l'intégrerai dans le script que ceslinstinct ma gentillement concocté (sauf que je veux quand meme que finder dégage, mais je testerai si jdv en a besoin, en theorie non mais bon...)
mais juste, pour automator faut forcement enregistrer une macro ou on peut le faire a la main?


----------



## twinworld (27 Décembre 2010)

bon, à part ça, si c'est si urgent et que vous ne savez pas utilisez Automator, la solution la plus radicale, c'est :
1. de vérifier dans les préférences système qu'il n'y ait pas d'application qui se lance au démarrage.
2. de démarrer votre ordi juste avant votre session. 

Ainsi, vous serez au moins sûr qu'il n'y a pas d'autre application en tâche de fond et ça vous laisse de la marge pour vous familiariser avec Automator jusqu'au prochain set.


----------



## ceslinstinct (27 Décembre 2010)

playfullyrasta a dit:


> wahou dsl je pensais recevoir un mail de la part de macg pour les reponses mais non...
> alors oui c exactement ca, virer tous les process n'entrant pas en ligne de compte avec vdj et traktor.
> crates, merci pour le tuyau de libera memory, je l'intégrerai dans le script que ceslinstinct ma gentillement concocté (sauf que je veux quand meme que finder dégage, mais je testerai si jdv en a besoin, en theorie non mais bon...)
> mais juste, pour automator faut forcement enregistrer une macro ou on peut le faire a la main?


Bonjour

Tu peut aussi quitter toutes les applications qui travaillent en tache de fond (invisibles) qui ne concerne pas le système (en ouverture au démarrage).

Il faut alors ajouter cette commande au script et quitter Dashboard.

Ça libère le processeur de travaux qui ne te sont pas utiles.

PS: Je me demande si le plus simple ce serais pas de créer une session *DJ* qui en ouverture au démarrage quitterais Dashboard et ouvrirais les application que tu utilise en *DJ* et quitte.

@+


----------

